# Where To Buy No Rinse Sanitiser



## macneil29 (27/7/09)

can i get idopher (spelling) the no rinse sanitiser from my local supermarket?


----------



## fcmcg (27/7/09)

macneil29 said:


> can i get idopher (spelling) the no rinse sanitiser from my local supermarket?


I've only ever seen it at my LHBS . Iodopher is a hospital grade sanitiser . If your local supermarket is a bad as my local Co**s they won't have it . Your LHBS may also have starsan , which another no rinser that i've not used but others swear by...
Cheers
FTB


----------



## WarmBeer (27/7/09)

Probably not available in a supermarket, sorry. It's a little too niche market.

Where are you located? If you fill in your location on your forum profile, somebody local might be able to point you in the direction of a local home brew store (LHBS) that will stock it.

I'm in Melbourne, and I've bought it from Grain & Grape in Yarraville. All the other online suppliers ^^^ at the top of the page can also supply Iodophor.

Some people use a bleach/water/vinegar mix as a cheap alternative to Iodophor, but I'm not sure that it is "No-Rinse". Somebody more knowledgeable that me might have an answer.

Good luck


----------



## Wonderwoman (27/7/09)

I've read that if you use bleach at a low enough concentration it can be 'no rinse' so I assume the same would apply for the vinegar/bleach mix... from memory the recommended concentration is 30 ml each of bleach and vinegar to 20L of water... but DO NOT mix the bleach and vinegar directly, mix in water first.

see the following thread for more detail http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=27588&st=0


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I've read that if you use bleach at a low enough concentration it can be 'no rinse' so I assume the same would apply for the vinegar/bleach mix



Yeah, I've been using the weak bleach/vinegar solution for a while based on reading stuff here but have just lashed out on some Starsan because I just don't like that method, to be honest. If the bleach is strong enough to actually be doing anything I don't like the idea of leaving it in my beer.


----------



## Cube (27/7/09)

bum said:


> Yeah, I've been using the weak bleach/vinegar solution for a while based on reading stuff here but have just lashed out on some Starsan because I just don't like that method, to be honest. If the bleach is strong enough to actually be doing anything I don't like the idea of leaving it in my beer.



I have been using bleach/vinegar since day one and had NO infection OR NO chlorine taste, EVER. No mater what you use, and if you use it beyond the 'dose', you will "leave it in my beer"

Precision and accuracy is the key. No more grasshopper is a 'heaped tea spoon of shit' and a ' half eye-a-cromometer table spoon of that' going to cut the mustard my friend. We are in the realms of making water into beer! 

Seek and find bleach/vinegar ratio and be happy forever. Or ask Butters.

In the great words of an old lady that said to me last week ( and I shit you not ) :

" why seek the answers from up the bum when all that is had is a sore throat "


----------



## Pollux (27/7/09)

1.6ml per litre of water of both bleach and vinegar.

Add one to the water then add the other, don't mix the two together without the water, too high a concentration and the reaction sends off rather nasty smelling fumes....


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/09)

I just buy mine online from CraftBrewer. It isn't cheap like dishwashing detergent is cheap but I reckon the bottle is going to last me till Christmas at current usage (and I do a brew a week regularly).

No affiliation:

http://www.craftbrewer.com/shop/details.asp?PID=933


----------



## manticle (27/7/09)

I use bleach and vinegar as of fairly recently BUT I am paranoid (probably unecessarily) about chlorine so I rinse with hot water then use sodium met solution to drive of any remaining chlorine while simultaneously acting as an anti-microbial. I leave stand for half hour then rinse with cold water. All this is immediately before use. 

Obviously that's not no -rinse and probably goes against the point but I've been slow to accept no-rinse as not leaving any residue.

However yesterday I watched starsan being used and I will be fermenting a brew resulting from that use. I must admit it did look incredibly easy, very cost effective and if the resulting brew is anything to go by, it may just be enough to convince me to invest in a bottle. From what I was told a bottle for about $30 - 40 will probably last me till Christmas time 2021.

Iodophor can be bought from Grain and Grape who deliver (I'm not sure how wide their delivery radius is exactly) and craftbrewer (who also stock starsan and also deliver - I think quite widely)


----------



## Sully (27/7/09)

Go the Starsan (phosphoric acid) - when it breaks down it converts into a yeast nutrient. At 1.5ml per ltr of water a 500ml bottle will last for ages. 

I'm a convert from Idophor - "Don't fear the foam"

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

I use bleach in my fermenters WITH COLD WATER..

For a no rinse on the day of brewing we use a kitchen grade no rinse which will soon run out. Then Ill go to a hydroponic shop and get something called hysan which PP got me onto its around $24 dollars and lasts for years.


----------



## bum (27/7/09)

Cube said:


> I have been using bleach/vinegar since day one and had NO infection OR NO chlorine taste, EVER.



I know a lot of people happily use it successfully. I hope I was making it clear that I was just talking about a personal preference thing. I wouldn't have kept using that method initially if it didn't work.


----------



## Yeldarb (27/7/09)

I don't know which is best...but I love Starsan.


----------



## ampy (28/7/09)

Yeldarb said:


> I don't know which is best...but I love Starsan.



+1 for Starsan, I buy mine from Craftbrewer.


----------



## mikem108 (28/7/09)

+1 Starsan


----------



## muckey (28/7/09)

bum said:


> I know a lot of people happily use it successfully. I hope I was making it clear that I was just talking about a personal preference thing. I wouldn't have kept using that method initially if it didn't work.




30ml each of bleach and white vinegar in 20 litres of water comes straight from charlie talley and he made the definitive statement when interviewed in a podcast that it only needs 30seconds contact. adding the vinigar lowers pH whish helps to release the chlorine that actually does the wotk.

starsan is an extremely good sanitiser as is iodopher but I think a couple of caveats here. Use any sanitiser strictly as directed. I've said it before and I'll say it again - more is NOT better. It's also a good idea to vary your santisation routine occasionally that way you dont get some nasty that has a resistance to one or other type of chemical.
dont leave large amounts of any sanitiser in your equipment, let it drain well and you wont leave anything in your beer in a high enough molecular level to do anything noticeable

/rant off :icon_cheers: 
Starsan stores for ages and unmixed iodophor also lasts.

edit - fixed typo


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/7/09)

Muckey said:


> 30ml each of bleach and white vinegar in 20 ml of water




is that a typo...*20 ml* of water??? that's alot more concentrated than I have seen others suggest


----------



## muckey (28/7/09)

yep sorry *20 litres
*
am at work typing and goofed - I need a beer!!!


----------



## tdh (28/7/09)

Does anybody use proxitane as a no-rinse sanitiser?

tdh


----------



## brettprevans (28/7/09)

does anybody use the search button anymore?

and +1 for starsan


----------



## tdh (28/7/09)

No mention of proxitane in here.

tdh


----------



## drsmurto (28/7/09)

TDH

I did look into proxitane (peracetic acid) some time ago as an alternative to orthophosphoric acid but the price is just too high to consider it as an alternative. 

Admittedly i didnt go too deep into the usage rates of each but on a $/mL comparison of an equivalent molar concentration it was something like 20x the price.

Unless you have a cheaper source....... 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tdh (28/7/09)

1.95 cents per litre

tdh


----------



## drsmurto (28/7/09)

At what concentration?

EDIT - and by that i mean what conc is the product you buy and at what conc do you use it.

I bought 2.5L of 85% orthophosphoric acid last year for ~$100.


----------



## tdh (28/7/09)

Use it at 1% dilution.

tdh


----------



## heyyu (28/7/09)

milton


----------



## tdh (28/7/09)

Your brand new son???

tdh


----------



## manticle (28/7/09)

Katie said:


> I use bleach in my fermenters WITH COLD WATER..



In case that was in response to me - yes cold water with the bleach and vinegar. I then rinse with hot to drive off the chlorine (my aforementioned chlorine paranoia), then sodium met, then cold water then use immediately. Using hot water with the bleach will render it ineffective.


----------



## Bakes (22/8/09)

I picked up some starsan and gave it a burl for the first time the other day. Swirled it around in my fermenter, and FOAM. What is the go here? Do people let this drip dry and go away? I used it at 1.5mL per litre of water. Is it ok to put the beer on this?


----------



## Rodolphe01 (22/8/09)

I just read the spec sheet for starsan, basically it said to pour off the excess and let it dain for a bit and the residual foam is no drama

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/tech/starsan.pdf

I currently use iodophor, when that is gone will probably go starsan because you can pre-mix it and store in a spray bottle, iodophor won't do this. Unfortunately I have ~400ml of iodophor which will last me for about 2 years...


----------



## Thunderlips (22/8/09)

Bakes said:


> Swirled it around in my fermenter, and FOAM. What is the go here? Do people let this drip dry and go away?


As has been mentioned, "Don't fear the foam"

It breaks down and becomes yeast food.

I shake out as much of it as I can but what's left I just leave there.


----------



## Bakes (22/8/09)

Sweet. Thanks very much guys.


----------

